# Pike del Lupo Nero



## robk

What are your thoughts on this stud dog?


----------



## lhczth

Are you asking about the dog himself or his performance? If the former I will probably move this into the breeding section.


----------



## lhczth

Without picking apart the performance of a dog on the forum (who didn't ask to be put here), I will only say I don't like his guarding in either the blind nor on the field. His H&B sounds good, but I personally find close guarding on the man much more powerful and convincing.


----------



## cliffson1

I liked his tracking and responsiveness in tracking. Much more realistic than footprint to footprint without compromising results.


----------



## robk

I love this dog's intensity. Lisa, you are right, I probably shouldn't have posted this here. If he was my dog, I wouldn't want a bunch of unsolicited criticism.


----------



## GSDElsa

Do you guys think the tracking video was sped up? Something seems artificially quick about it......but it coul djust be the quality of the video.


----------



## mareg

Looks like a very nice dog. You cant judge the dog in trial....you would have to see it in training to know what it is about.

Many dogs guard a little sleeve side but this was a bit much. Probably had nothing to do with the dog.

I will probably never own a dog this nice.


----------



## Fitz152

Pike is currently one of the most sought after stud dogs in Germany. Some of the best kennels in Europe are breeding to him, such as: v. Tiekerhook, v.d. Döllenwiese, del Lupo Nero, v.d. Wannaer Höhen, v. dunklen Zwinger, and Anrebri. Pike’s littermate, Polly, was the 2011 SV Universal Siegerin. Three dogs from the P-litter are “V” rated in conformation, SchH3, and KKL1. 

His full brother from a previous litter is Nick del Lupo Nero.

Nick is from a litter of four, ALL littermates are titled to at least a SchH2 and have SV a-stamp certified hips and elbows. Nick’s littermates Nox and Nell both competed in the LGA. Both Nox and Nell are also “V” rated in conformation. Nell was retained as a breeding female for the kennel “del Lupo Nero.” Nox was also used quite a bit in Germany before being sold to Thailand and is the father of Drago v. Patriot who, along with Pike, is dominating the breeding scene in Germany. Nick is in Kentucky and a top competition dog in our country.

He is a great dog!


----------



## robk

Fitz152, Thank you for posting this and welcome to the forum. I love Pike. He is one of my favorite dogs in Europe right now. I may have an opportunity to acquire a Pike pup later this year or some time next year depending on when my contact in Holland is able to put together the breeding.


----------



## Catu

A friend I train with owns Tork del Lupo Nero and he is one of the best dogs I've ever seen. Good aggression, nice tracking and a joy to be around.


----------



## wolfstraum

I bred to Nick for my J litter - the pups are super! One - the sable female - went to Canada to a very accomplish OB-Agility-Flyball home with a young lady who has been waiting for a Basha line puppy for nearly 3 years....very confident outgoing drivy girl ....the other two are black males, and show alot of promise....






this is Jagr - aka JJ - from Nick del Lupo Nero and Hexe Wolfstraum....I liked Nick alot when I met him and he seems to be producing quite well.

Lee


----------



## cliffson1

Your question about him as stud all DEPENDS on the compatibility of the female he is bred too.


----------



## robk

cliffson1 said:


> Your question about him as stud all DEPENDS on the compatibility of the female he is bred too.


The mating test has already been discussed in the breeding section.


----------



## Packen

Nothing really special, just another dog in my opinion.


----------



## Fitz152

Packen said:


> Nothing really special, just another dog in my opinion.


Michael Jordan, nothing special just another basketball player. Elvis, nothing special just another singer. Muhammad Ali, nothing special just another boxer. Babe Ruth, nothing special just another baseball player. 

There are those that know greatness when they see it and those that don't.


----------



## Packen

Fitz152 said:


> Michael Jordan, nothing special just another basketball player. Elvis, nothing special just another singer. Muhammad Ali, nothing special just another boxer. Babe Ruth, nothing special just another baseball player.
> 
> There are those that know greatness when they see it and those that don't.


Don't see any greatness here but your references are great.


----------



## Fitz152

Packen said:


> Don't see any greatness here but your references are great.


I wish this forum had a like button I would like this, and save myself a bunch of typing!


----------



## Packen

Typing an essay is a waste of bandwidth anyways


----------



## lhczth

Different people have different opinions about what they like and don't like. Let's please agree to disagree.

Thank you,

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Fitz152

My reply is good natured, and I'm sure Packen's is as well. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## PaddyD

Nice dog. Very well trained. Looked like he was having a fun.
I don't see the aggression, I only see a dog having a great time.
If the guy didn't have the sleeve on the dog would probably have
licked his face.


----------



## amd12

PaddyD said:


> Nice dog. Very well trained. Looked like he was having a fun.
> I don't see the aggression, I only see a dog having a great time. If the guy didn't have the sleeve on the dog would probably have licked his face.


This is quote from Tiekerhook: "On the BSP 2011 I saw Pike. In my opinion the hardest and most serious dog in protection (96pt.)

About 4 weeks later I saw Pike during the training. I was impressed and absolute convinced of his hardness, certainty, drive and (controlled) aggression!

Judge Gunther Diegel told me in Meppen:
"Koos, in our future breeding we need more of this type of dogs. He has everything!"


----------

